# AutoCruise Electrics / starter battery probs



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, we just overnighted on Anglesey, with no mains hook up. All seemed well and everything worked fine. At the end of the day when we came to leave, the starter battery was flat? ( it read discharged on the Control panel, but the leisure battery was in good charge) We got a jump start, and started to drive home, after 2 hours driving, we stopped for fuel, crossed our fingers and it started no problem....

We have left the MH outside last night, with all items switched off, came to it this morning and the starter battery is dead.

So it looks like the battery is duff?

Reading the literature that came with the van, it says that whilst you are on mains hook up, you can select which battery to charge, so the van is outside now, hopefully trying to revive the starter battery.... but how does it connect to the battery??

The two relays under the bonnet, going b y the electrical diagram, only become active when the relays are pulled in by the engine running, but I have found a third relay on the back of the Control / charge unit... the colours of the wires to this 3rd relay, suggest control of 12v to the fridge ( Red/Yellow).

After a spell on charge, when I flick the 'test' battery switch to the 'Car' battery ( Starter) it shows probably 50% carge, but even then, the needle can be seen to be dropping....

Do you think the stater battery is at fault?

Trying to get my car near the van to restart it, so I can check the alternator output.

any help/ views would be greatly aprreciated.... Thanks

a confused M/H onwner

joe


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Either the fridge is pulling power from the battery went it should not or the battery is at fault. The run home with the stop and restart show the alternater is working.
Have you got any lights on on the dash to show the alternater is not working.
Charge the battery and disconnect the earth, leave overnight then reconnect and try to start the engine.
this will show if it is something running the battery down or a cell down.
Becareful when replacing the battery if you do take it out you do not knock the fuel shut of switch located behind the battery.There has been a few post recently with this fault.

Andy


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Andy, will see if I can try that tonight.


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

just removed the battery, and measured it with a voltmeter, currently it reads 8.5volts..... not good i feel !


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

battery update.... removed the battery and measured it at 8.5volts!
Its been on charge ( wet type) for several hours now and is currently at 10.5V (with charger removed).. even then, the voltage is slowly dropping as i measure it !, 

definitely one and maybe two of the cells are not gassing up, so I assume this is the cause of my problems....

Off to get a new battery tomoz....


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

*update and another question!!*

well, I got a new battery, stuck it on and we started no problem.
Took it for a good drive.....

Checked the voltages.... 14.50V when charging.. is good?

dropped to 13.2V when engine switched off... still good?

Question...I should be able to get hold of a test meter with Amps measurement ( mine hasn't), what sort of drain, in milliamps, should I be able to measure, assuming all is switched off ?

I have a Sigma alarm unit fitted.

many thanks,
joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Last 3 nights were especially cold and this was probably the last straw for an old battery. It sounds like everything will be ok now as before.


----------

